# strange USB wireless card

## frank1980

Hi all

I use Ralink USB wireless adaptor. I am sure I installed correct driver and firmware, but its behavior is very very strange.

What ever network manage tools I use, NetworkManger or wicd, my adaptor only can scan wireless network only after rebooting from windows.

Rebooting from windows, my adaptor can scan, connect, and works good, but not stable. If not my adaptor can't do anything.

Any good idea? I am going to crazy...........

----------

## audiodef

Do you mean boot up in Windows, reboot into Gentoo, and then your wireless works? If you shut down and cold boot into Gentoo, your wireless doesn't work?

Have you using ndiswrapper?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

What is the exact model of the USB key? I guess that you don't have the firmware, and that windows uploads it for you.

----------

## frank1980

Hi, thank you for your reply.

Yes, new start to gentoo, the wireless card can't scan any network; but can scan when reboot from windows. I complile the driver into kernel and download the firmware manully from Ralink website. 

lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 148f:5370 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5370 Wireless Adapter

dmesg | grep firmware

[   37.592502] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt2870.bin'

[   37.715625] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 0.22

The driver I use is rt2800usb in kernel.

Thank you.

----------

